# We're home and I LOVE HIM!



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

We've been home long enough for me to feed all FOUR of my fluffs including the new baby! I am SO HAPPY with him (and no, he isn't named yet :brownbag. We got to Bonnie's at 10:30 on the dot and I enjoyed every minute I was there. She is such a lovely person. :wub: We spent an hour there, then got back on the road and made it home in just over 6 hours. :thumbsup:

Phoebe already loves her baby brother. She is being protective of him since Finnegan isn't sure about him yet. Eli seems to like him too.

Here are just a few pictures of my little man that I took on the way home. There will be more, and better pictures tomorrow. For now, I'm going to go get drunk (again) on puppy breath!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a doll!!!!!! He's so precious! Congrats!


----------



## Desi87 (May 6, 2012)

Omg! How adorable! Ahhh, now I can't wait until my Angel baby is ready for me to pick him up! Make sure your camera is charged up because we need to see more pictures of him!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is too cute....please post more pics!!! :chili:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he's precious! That first picture with his little head tilting is to die for! :exploding: I'm going to need more picture of this little unnamed guy soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I literally YELPED when I saw that adorable puppy. I am so happy for you.


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh my..... he is absolutely gorgeous! I bet it will be so hard to even put him down! Congrats!


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

He is soooooo cute ! I just love the tiny boys !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Goodness! He is simply adorable!!!! I just want to squeeze him!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> What a doll!!!!!! He's so precious! Congrats!


Thank you!!! I think he's precious too! :wub:



Desi87 said:


> Omg! How adorable! Ahhh, now I can't wait until my Angel baby is ready for me to pick him up! Make sure your camera is charged up because we need to see more pictures of him!!


Can you believe I took over 100 picture IN THE CAR??? When do you pick up your Angel? Tell me more!



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> He is too cute....please post more pics!!! :chili:


I'll be posting many more, I PROMISE!!! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

reanut1379 said:


> Oh my goodness, he's precious! That first picture with his little head tilting is to die for! :exploding: I'm going to need more picture of this little unnamed guy soon!


Anna, that was my favorite picture of the day!



Sylie said:


> I literally YELPED when I saw that adorable puppy. I am so happy for you.


Sylvia, you are so sweet! I yelped too!!! :HistericalSmiley:



YoshiMyMaltese said:


> Oh my..... he is absolutely gorgeous! I bet it will be so hard to even put him down! Congrats!


Thanks! His puppy paws have hardly touched the ground! Right now, Daddy has him. He drove all the way home and didn't get to hold him as much as I did.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- he is so cute and well worth the wait. Love the fact that he already has the "head tilt" down.

Still waiting for him to get his "official name". In the meantime, I'll just call him Cutie Pie!!!

Glad that Phoebe seems happy with her new little brother.  I'm sooooooooooo happy for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

doobie mommy said:


> He is soooooo cute ! I just love the tiny boys !


Thanks Jeri! He's a rolly polly right now!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my Goodness! He is simply adorable!!!! I just want to squeeze him!!!! Congratulations!!!!


Come to Florida Deborah and I'll you squeeze him all you want!!! But you'll have to bring you fluffs so I can squeeze them!



munchkn8835 said:


> Absolutely adorable!


Thanks Donna!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my, my, my. What a little angel. As cute as cute can be:wub:. Can't wait to see more pictures and hoping I don't catch puppy fever:w00t:.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is SOOOOOO CUUUUUUTTEEE!!! I can smell the puppy breath from here! Enjoy and keep posting pix.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What and adorable and precious little Puppy!!! I am getting "puppy fever" all over again!!! Good Luck with him.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Robin!!! Such a beautiful baby boy pup pup. Enjoy and Congratulations.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

You took 100 pictures in 6 hours?????


:cheer:That's what I call Puppy fever:cheer:

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S





*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness Robin he is so cute....adorable little no name. I can't wait to see more pics of him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:chili:What a doll. I know you can't believe you finally have him, huh? Congratulations Robin! BTW, "got pads" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay! He's just as cute as can be. Congrats!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a handsome little boy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- he is so cute and well worth the wait. Love the fact that he already has the "head tilt" down.
> 
> Still waiting for him to get his "official name". In the meantime, I'll just call him Cutie Pie!!!
> 
> ...


Lynn, I am over the moon! I heard Nicholas tell his daddy a short while ago, "I couldn't be happier". I feel the same way. :wub:



lynda said:


> Oh my, my, my. What a little angel. As cute as cute can be:wub:. Can't wait to see more pictures and hoping I don't catch puppy fever:w00t:.


Careful Lynda, Puppy Fever is going around! There's only one cure! :HistericalSmiley:



StevieB said:


> He is SOOOOOO CUUUUUUTTEEE!!! I can smell the puppy breath from here! Enjoy and keep posting pix.


Celeta, he has the most amazing breath! I wish I could bottle it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just saw his beautiful face over on FB and had to come over to look for more!!! I am so happy for you, he's gorgeous!!! 

Can't wait to see more of him and hear more about him...and find out what his name is...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> What and adorable and precious little Puppy!!! I am getting "puppy fever" all over again!!! Good Luck with him.


Thanks. Bonnie did such a good job raising him so far. He is very settled already! :thumbsup:



KAG said:


> Oh Robin!!! Such a beautiful baby boy pup pup. Enjoy and Congratulations.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Thanks Kerry! I think he's beautiful too! 



Piccolina said:


> You took 100 pictures in 6 hours?????
> 
> :cheer:That's what I call Puppy fever:cheer:
> 
> ...





TLR said:


> Oh my goodness Robin he is so cute....adorable little no name. I can't wait to see more pics of him.


I'm might just die tonight from cuteness a overdose! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

TLR said:


> Oh my goodness Robin he is so cute....adorable little no name. I can't wait to see more pics of him.


Thanks Tracey. Hopefully, he'll have a name very soon!



SammieMom said:


> :chili:What a doll. I know you can't believe you finally have him, huh? Congratulations Robin! BTW, "got pads" :HistericalSmiley:


Kandis, Bonnie gave me a pad and I have 6 more on the way! And you're right, it seems like a dream! I can't believe he's finally here! :chili:



zooeysmom said:


> Yay! He's just as cute as can be. Congrats!


Thank you Elisabeth!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! What a doll!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> What a handsome little boy!


Marge, I've never seen a more handsome boy! :wub:



The A Team said:


> I just saw his beautiful face over on FB and had to come over to look for more!!! I am so happy for you, he's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see more of him and hear more about him...and find out what his name is...


Pat, I'm so happy with him. I remember your post about when you got Ava. You saw her in that "pen" and thought she was so beautiful and didn't realize she was yours because Bonnie went to get your puppy (although she was already there :huh and when she came back she realized YOUR puppy was right there and you were so happy! I felt the same way. This is the baby I was meant to have. :wub: I could not be happier!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

chichi said:


> Congrats!! What a doll!!


Thank you Jill!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is a beauty :biggrin: so happy for you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What an adorable puppy! I can't wait to see more pictures-- I'm in love too! Congratulations!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Robin!!! I LOVE him, too!!! He is gorgeous!!! He is adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:

I love all the pictures ... but, especially the first one with the head tilt!!!:wub::wub::wub:

Congratulations on your precious new little bundle of love!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - I think you need to name him Goodness, because......
:yahoo:OH MY GOODNESS :yahoo: he's so darn cute. :tender:
What a little dollpuss. He really looks like a stuffed toy. :wub: So sweet. Hope that he's a good little sleeper and know you must be over the moon in love. :wub::wub: I'm so happy for you.:chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> He is a beauty :biggrin: so happy for you.


Thank you Maureen!



socalyte said:


> What an adorable puppy! I can't wait to see more pictures-- I'm in love too! Congratulations!


Jackie, he is sooooo sweet!!! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Robin!!! I LOVE him, too!!! He is gorgeous!!! He is adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I love all the pictures ... but, especially the first one with the head tilt!!!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> Congratulations on your precious new little bundle of love!!!


Thank you Marie! I love his little head tilts too!!!



Snowbody said:


> Robin - I think you need to name him Goodness, because......
> :yahoo:OH MY GOODNESS :yahoo: he's so darn cute. :tender:
> What a little dollpuss. He really looks like a stuffed toy. :wub: So sweet. Hope that he's a good little sleeper and know you must be over the moon in love. :wub::wub: I'm so happy for you.:chili:


Sue, I hope he's a sleeper too. Although Eli (my 13 year old beardie) wakes me up at 4:45 a.m. every day. He's deaf now and can't hear the alarm which sounds on weekdays at 5:00 a.m. His internal alarm clock runs 15 minutes fast but I love him so much, I don't really mind. Little no-name better not pick up Eli's bad habits... :HistericalSmiley: I have his x-pen set up at the foot of our bed. Phoebe sleeps with us, Eli and Finnegan sleep on the floor in our room. And yes, I am OVER THE MOON and then some!!! :chili:


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

He is sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Robin,

I am so happy for you, he is adorable. What a wonderful time for you! I had a Beardie when my kids were young, although I never had another puppy around when I had her, I know how she always loved to "herd" my children when they were trying to play. I imagine at 13 Eli might be happier to nap, but having a puppy around seems to bring out the best in everyone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So, did you get to meet Go-Go? Isn't he adorable!!! And did you get a picture of Mercedes? I can't remember her.

So while you were at Bonnie's, did you see a little fluff I might like? Puppy Fever is very bad -- bad Lynn!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG look at the little head tilts!!! He is such a cutie!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I love him!!! I want to get drunk on pippy breath!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, and I just thought I would let you know, that when I got Abigail (Yorkie), it took me about three weeks to name her. I was calling her "You, doggy" for quite some time. It's thanks to Susan that I found her name, actually.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hot diggity dog! Is he ever a little charmer. I think the boys know how cute they need to be naturally! Look at that beautiful little head. Swoon. Swoon!
The wait was really worth it all Robin. It can't get any better than this! Enjoy. Big congratulations.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

A total cutie!!!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

He is so so cute.congrats.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats! He is a cutie!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

He's adorable, what a face! I love puppy time, it goes fast, enjoy every minute, we sure are.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Puppy79 said:


> He is sooooo cute!!!!!


Thank you!



CheriS said:


> Robin,
> 
> I am so happy for you, he is adorable. What a wonderful time for you! I had a Beardie when my kids were young, although I never had another puppy around when I had her, I know how she always loved to "herd" my children when they were trying to play. I imagine at 13 Eli might be happier to nap, but having a puppy around seems to bring out the best in everyone.


Cheri, aren't Beardies wonderful? I have enjoyed Eli so much. It's funny to watch them herd.



Lacie's Mom said:


> So, did you get to meet Go-Go? Isn't he adorable!!! And did you get a picture of Mercedes? I can't remember her.
> 
> So while you were at Bonnie's, did you see a little fluff I might like? Puppy Fever is very bad -- bad Lynn!!!


Lynn, I didn't get to see Gogh Gogh but I did see and hold Hot Mercedes! I'll send you a picture! I didn't see any other fluffs but I did hear them and I think one of them might have been calling your name! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

SicilianRose said:


> OMG look at the little head tilts!!! He is such a cutie!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you Debbie!



hoaloha said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! I love him!!! I want to get drunk on pippy breath!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


Come spend the day with us Marisa! He smells so good! :wub:



reanut1379 said:


> Oh, and I just thought I would let you know, that when I got Abigail (Yorkie), it took me about three weeks to name her. I was calling her "You, doggy" for quite some time. It's thanks to Susan that I found her name, actually.


I really hope it doesn't take us three weeks but it probably will! I've been trying to come up with a name for 5 weeks now!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Hot diggity dog! Is he ever a little charmer. I think the boys know how cute they need to be naturally! Look at that beautiful little head. Swoon. Swoon!
> The wait was really worth it all Robin. It can't get any better than this! Enjoy. Big congratulations.


Thanks Sandi. He's worth every second we waited for him and every mile we drove. I couldn't be happier! :wub:



Summergirl73 said:


> A total cutie!!!!


Thank you Bridget!



frankie said:


> He is so so cute.congrats.


Thanks!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

elly said:


> Congrats! He is a cutie!


Thanks Cathy!



ladodd said:


> He's adorable, what a face! I love puppy time, it goes fast, enjoy every minute, we sure are.


Thank you Laurie. I'm about go get some more snuggle time right now! :wub:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

ADORABLE... that third picture reminds me of the look Cassidy does ---


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby! He is too cute and adorable for words! I love the pic with his head tilted. :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

What a cutie pie! I want to reach right into the computer and cuddle him. :wub: Congratulations. I think getting a puppy is one of life's greatest joys. I love the anticipation, the first meeting, the travel home, and all the excitement that comes with having this new life to share. Enjoy every second.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> ADORABLE... that third picture reminds me of the look Cassidy does ---


Linda, I just love Cassidy. He is GORGEOUS!



Kaiser said:


> Congratulations on your new baby! He is too cute and adorable for words! I love the pic with his head tilted. :wub:


Naz, I love head tilts too. There's something so sweet about that...:wub:



educ8m said:


> What a cutie pie! I want to reach right into the computer and cuddle him. :wub: Congratulations. I think getting a puppy is one of life's greatest joys. I love the anticipation, the first meeting, the travel home, and all the excitement that comes with having this new life to share. Enjoy every second.


 
Deb, I couldn't agree more. I've been dreaming of this for a long time and I really do feel so blessed to have him now. It's hard to put him down but I know we can't hold him all the time. He's napping now in his little "nursery" which used to be our kitchen nook. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your little dollbaby is beyond cute!!!!!!:wub: I love the third pic, the profile with that adorable little black nose and lips. I just want to kiss them--sooo sweet. Congratulations, he is a keeper for sure!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He is SO adorable! Enjoy your new little sweetie : )


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

He is beautiful! 
Is his mother Mercedes?
If so, he and Rocco are half brothers.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

He is so cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Robin, 
He is so absolutely perfect!!! Mercedes is the dam  I am soooo excited for you


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, he's adorable.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> Your little dollbaby is beyond cute!!!!!!:wub: I love the third pic, the profile with that adorable little black nose and lips. I just want to kiss them--sooo sweet. Congratulations, he is a keeper for sure!!!!


Awww, thanks! Yes, he is a keeper! 



lydiatug said:


> He is SO adorable! Enjoy your new little sweetie : )


I will Lydia. Thanks!



bonsmom said:


> He is beautiful!
> Is his mother Mercedes?
> If so, he and Rocco are half brothers.


Our babies are half borthers!!! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

maltese#1fan said:


> He is so cute. Congratulations!


Thank you Karen!



Bishop said:


> Robin,
> He is so absolutely perfect!!! Mercedes is the dam  I am soooo excited for you


Courtney, he says to please give his big (half) sister a kiss!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, he's adorable.


Marti, I think he's adorable too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Need more pictures -- lots more pictures!!!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Where are the rest of the 100 pictures??? We need more!!! That is the cutest, nameless puppy ever!!!

I kinda like Kendall Jackson (the Jackson part)


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

MoonDog said:


> We've been home long enough for me to feed all FOUR of my fluffs including the new baby! I am SO HAPPY with him (and no, he isn't named yet :brownbag. We got to Bonnie's at 10:30 on the dot and I enjoyed every minute I was there. She is such a lovely person. :wub: We spent an hour there, then got back on the road and made it home in just over 6 hours. :thumbsup:
> 
> Phoebe already loves her baby brother. She is being protective of him since Finnegan isn't sure about him yet. Eli seems to like him too.
> 
> Here are just a few pictures of my little man that I took on the way home. There will be more, and better pictures tomorrow. For now, I'm going to go get drunk (again) on puppy breath!


omggg he is sooo cute!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Need more pictures -- lots more pictures!!!


Lynn, check your email. Also, go to my FB, I put a bunch of them on there last night!



Barb and the boys said:


> Where are the rest of the 100 pictures??? We need more!!! That is the cutest, nameless puppy ever!!!
> 
> I kinda like Kendall Jackson (the Jackson part)


Barb, I'm working on getting them on SM. In the meantime, if you're on FB, send a friend request to Robin Kyle Holt and you can see a bunch of them on there!



MaxnMinnie said:


> omggg he is sooo cute!


Thanks!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! What an adorable little face!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

how on earth did I miss this thread???? 

I did see and respond to some other threads about Griffin - I am sure they were posted after this one, but goodness, I love these photos too :wub: so good to look through them :wub: I think I want Griffin updated pix now  trust me, they grow so fast so I am hoping you are taking lots and lots of photos of him in his puppy days :tender:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My Lola's Mummy is also Mercedes :biggrin: King Daddy.

And we need more pictures....... lots


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

yukki said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!! What an adorable little face!!!!


Thanks! His face is a wee bit bigger now but it's still as adorable! :wub:



Katkoota said:


> how on earth did I miss this thread????
> 
> I did see and respond to some other threads about Griffin - I am sure they were posted after this one, but goodness, I love these photos too :wub: so good to look through them :wub: I think I want Griffin updated pix now  trust me, they grow so fast so I am hoping you are taking lots and lots of photos of him in his puppy days :tender:


Oh Kat, I think he gets so tired of me taking pictures. I wish I had your photo skills! I get so excited when I see a new post with pix of Snowy and Crystal! 



silverhaven said:


> My Lola's Mummy is also Mercedes :biggrin: King Daddy.
> 
> And we need more pictures....... lots


YAY!!! Griffin and Lola are half siblings!!! I knew she was an Angel but I didn't know Mercedes was her Mom!!! :chili: I'll post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

so many beautiful new puppies on SM! He is precious.


----------

